# The "I'm a fan of 80's rock part deux" contest



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

The first contest was fun so I figured I would throw up another. I tried to make this one a little bit harder.
Here's the deal....These are all lines from 80's hair metal/rock bands. The answers need to be in this format.....Band - Song title.

Example- When I drive that slow you know it's hard to steer....

answer Sammy Hagar - I can't drive 55. Easy right??

*One Guess every fifteen minutes. *Guess as many times as you want. Coryj, since you won the last contest I'm going to ask you to sit this one out please. Prize will be a nice selection of premium sticks. 

Here we go:

1.	Money is all that you desire&#8230;. 
2.	You got caught in the line of fire&#8230; 
3.	See the man paint the faces&#8230;&#8230;
4.	I'm into total affection&#8230;..
5.	Time has made you just a memory&#8230;&#8230;
6.	You say you're lonesome just getting by&#8230;&#8230;
7.	Your goal is never ending&#8230;&#8230;.
8.	Now suddenly it's not a game&#8230;..
9.	Like a kid in a candy store&#8230;..
10.	Greeds been crowned the new king&#8230;.
11.	She's on a rainbow cruise&#8230;.
12.	I've been walking in my sleep&#8230;..
13.	In the end you'll let me in&#8230;.
14.	Do all those things that you do&#8230;.
15.	I'm ahead of them now but&#8230;.
16.	You got me hypnotized&#8230;&#8230;.
17.	Sex in 3D&#8230;&#8230;
18.	I'm just a stranger to myself&#8230;.
19.	You won't surrender but now your heart&#8230;.
20.	Where is the energy that charges everywhere&#8230;.
21.	You can find me in ever single stinkin' bar &#8230;..
22.	Don't want to be just like the rest&#8230;..
23.	Lord I'm feeling lonely&#8230;&#8230;.
24.	To me it's all just mental masturbation&#8230;&#8230;.
25.	I let each day pass in the shadow of the last&#8230;..

Have fun and Good Luck


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

1.Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS- Dr Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. 
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme-*****graffitti
18. Billy Squire-Stranger to Myself
19. John Wait-Change
20. Judas Priest-Hot Rockin'
21. 
22.
23. 
24. Van Halen- There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty

Okay, I did 84% of the work and can't find the rest. Carry on, my brothers!

Thank for the contest!

MCS


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS- Dr Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. ???
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squire-Stranger to Myself
19. John Wait-Change
20. Judas Priest-Hot Rockin'
21. ???
22. The Runaways -My Buddy and Me
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Van Halen- There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Does #21 have a typo?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> Does #21 have a typo?


no....it's correct


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

This deserves a bump


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

After spending hours and hours looking for #21, I think I need to really give up :hn


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Once somebody puts up a complete list of answers I'll offer up some clues...............:SM


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

coryj said:


> This deserves a bump


I'll bet you know all the songs


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Here go nothing!

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Dr Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squire-Stranger to Myself
19. John Wait-Change
20. Judas Priest-Hot Rockin'
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. The Runaways-My Buddy and Me
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Van Halen-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Here go nothing!
> 
> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> ...


O.k., let me start by saying that:

Songs 1-8 are correct.

Songs 9-24 are where all the errors are. (clue!!)

There are 9 total errors.

Each artist/band has only one song on the list.

One song has the wrong band ,one song has an incomplete title, and one artist has been misspelled.

There are 6 additional wrong songs.

Song 21 seems to be giving people trouble so here's a couple more clues.

Clue # 1 I've just been hanging around..........

Clue # 2 This band had only 2 albums

That's all the clues for now....good luck!!!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

:hn:chk Now i'm really confused :hn:chk


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Point
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. The Runaways-My Buddy and Me
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Changed one from last entry...jeez a couple are hard

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Point
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. The Runaways-My Buddy and Me
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty

#9 I believe should be "the sharpest pain" it was on the import version of dirty diamonds


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

sounds like theres a huge Google/yahoo search fest going on lmao


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

themoneycollector said:


> #9 I believe should be "the sharpest pain" it was on the import version of dirty diamonds


1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty

Could be either, so I'll post with the change...yet a"freaking"gain. And, yes, Google has been working hard :tu!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


6 wrong.....


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


7 wrong...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a clue for song #9.

This band was also included in my first 80's rock contest.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-Stay Hungry
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Twisted Sister-I Wanna Rock
16. Motorhead-Love Me Like a Reptile
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


ok... using this post as a reference...here are the numbers that are wrong:

7, 9, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21

Clue for #7 , We don't want nothing, not a thing
Clue for #9 , No beating around the bush, your place or mine
Clue for #15 , Raised by a gypsy...
Clue for #16 , Make it last....

more later.....


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Frank Zappa-Dancin' Fool
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Poison-Bastard Son of a Thousand Blues
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

getting closer....:tu


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Switchback-My Baby
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Toys Dangerous- Outlaw
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Iron Maiden-Wasted Years
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty
__________________


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

erictheobscure said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


9 and 21 are way off

15 and 20 are close


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

clue for #9 Like a dog without a bone

and to be fair, this album was actually released in March 1990.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. The Doors - Riders On The Storm
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Toys Dangerous- Outlaw
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Iron Maiden-Wasted Years
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Ratt-Chain Reaction
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Poison-Bastard Son of a Thousand Blues
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Billy Squier-Stranger to Myself
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey steve, are you using an official lyrics documentation for this stuff? I noticed in #7, you have "goal" when the actual lyric is "gall".


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve's just been put here to driver me crazy :hn.

It's working...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Hey steve, are you using an official lyrics documentation for this stuff? I noticed in #7, you have "goal" when the actual lyric is "gall".


Good eye Sean...I'm just going by ear off my Ipod. There are only a couple songs left and the clues are correct.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


almost there....9 and 21 are still incorrect


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I give!!!!!! Changed #9 back to Alice....

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Alice Cooper-The Sharpest Pain
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Toys Dangerous- Outlaw
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Iron Maiden-Wasted Years
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

any more clues?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

scubasteven9 said:


> any more clues?


 #9 has a heart on the album cover...and is the third song on the album
#21 has a spade on the album cover...and is the first song on the album


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's all the clues in one post...
Song #9.

This band was also included in my first 80's rock contest.
No beating around the bush, your place or mine....
Like a dog without a bone......
And to be fair, this album was actually released in March 1990.
Has a heart on the album cover...and is the third song on the album

Song #21:

Clue # 1 I've just been hanging around..........
Clue # 2 This band had only 2 albums
Has a spade on the album cover...and is the first song on the album


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Sleeze Beez - Screwed Blued 'n Tattooed
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Toys Dangerous- Outlaw
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Iron Maiden-Wasted Years
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest-Point of Entry
21. Warrant-Machine Gun
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Anthrax-Antisocial
2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
4. Ratt-Lay it Down
5. Y&T-Don't Stop Runnin'
6. Van Halen-Little Guitars
7. Twisted Sister-We're Not Gonna Take It
8. Tesla-Little Suzi
9. Sleeze Beez - Screwed Blued 'N Tattooed 
10. Motley Crue- Wild Side
11. Loverboy-Hot Girls in Love
12. L.A. Guns-Never Enough
13. KISS-Calling Dr. Love
14. The Cult-Love Removal Machine
15. Dangerous Toys - Outlaw
16. Def Leppard-Let It Go
17. Extreme- P0rn0graffitti
18. Iron Maiden-Wasted Years
19. John Waite-Change
20. Judas Priest- Hot Rockin'
21. Junkyard - Blooze
22. Living Colour-Middle Man
23. Poison-Life Loves a Tragedy
24. Sammy Hagar-There's Only One Way to Rock
25. Tora Tora-Guilty 
DONE!!
Except #20 You said was correct at "Point of Entry", but my searching tells me that's the album and "Hot Rockin'" is the song


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

All right MoneyCollector, I concede! Looks like you got it. Damn!

Great contest Steve. Now maybe I can get some sleep !

RG bump for both of you...


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Brothers

I think I spent my entire weekend on this, and yes, I need some sleep too....


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

themoneycollector said:


> 1. Anthrax-Antisocial
> 2. Skid Row-Can't Stand The Heartache
> 3. Aldo Nova-Fantasy
> 4. Ratt-Lay it Down
> ...


You are right..20 is Hot Rockin'...at post 26 I said that song #20 was close. Then I saw a correct answer so....
I think there was a correct answer posted then edited after....

We have a winner!!!!

themoneycollector pm me your addy and I'll get your winnings out to you this week.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I had "Hot Rockin'" on the 1st reply to this thread! 

I wanna go
I wanna go
I wanna go
HOT ROCKIN'

Rock on

MCS


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I had "Hot Rockin'" on the 1st reply to this thread!
> 
> I wanna go
> I wanna go
> ...


I knew I saw it right somewhere....


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

themoneycollector-

Your prize is on the way!!!!

0305 1720 0001 0198 4144

Enjoy


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

The goods have landed...there was a beating drum and a guitar riff as I opened the package.










:bl Thanks stevieray :bl:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad they arrived safely. Enjoy your prize.


----------

